# Dodge Dakota wheels



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

My 2000 Dakota came with 15" 6 lug wheels and I would like to put 16" 6 lug wheels so I can get a good AT tire for this truck. The previous owner installed a 3" body lift and 33" MTRs. These tires rub on the bumper when turning. I would like to put some 285 tires on this truck.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

What's the question?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Dustball;752977 said:


> What's the question?


Really in the first sentence says I would like to put 16" 6 lug wheels on the truck


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

16" was a factory size on some Dakota's and Cragar makes quite a few wheels with a 6x4.5 lug spacing. That said could you switch to a narrower 33 or 32 inch tire to avoid needing different wheels?


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Honestly, if you are plowing, and you DD this car, then the best thing is get some OEM 16s from a 2000-2004 Dakota for cheap. Then put 245/75/16 Load E Off-On Road Tires with the Severe Weather Mountain Snowflake symbol. This is about a 31" Tire.

Anything Wider actually slides on top of winter weather instead of a skinny tire which cuts through.

a 3" Body Lift isn't bad, its just a waste of money considering you can get 2" just from cranking up the torsion bars. With the 2" TB Lift the 31s which are the same size as the 265/70/16s that came on the tow package Dakotas is the most you can fit without rubbing.

Since you have a 3" Lift, you might be able to get a 33" Tire (technically every 1" you gain in tire size is 0.5" in height) so a 33" tire with the right wheel offset should clear.

Those are all your options though...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Either get some stock ones or some aftermarket ones. I have a set of American Racing Trench wheels on my Dakota. They hold up great and arn't too expensive.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Close up picture


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

With the stockers on:


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Sorry guys i just got home and checked the thread and as far as tires the only thing I found around here were 33's or 31's in the AT's and in the 32's all I found were MTR's I would like some 32"s 11.50 15 inch AT's, if not then I'll go up to 16" factory wheels and no I DON'T NEED LOAD RANGE E tires on a Dodge Dakota that's way to much tire for such a little truck. I know I can get after-market wheels but if I can find some factory wheels that's the way I would go. Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

CarCrazed4Life;753066 said:


> Honestly, if you are plowing, and you DD this car, then the best thing is get some OEM 16s from a 2000-2004 Dakota for cheap. Then put 245/75/16 Load E Off-On Road Tires with the Severe Weather Mountain Snowflake symbol. This is about a 31" Tire.
> 
> Anything Wider actually slides on top of winter weather instead of a skinny tire which cuts through.
> 
> ...


Do you know if the 16" wheels are 6 lug wheels because if that's the case I would look to trade someone for the 33's MTR's I have. I know about the wide tires floating/riding up on the snow and the taller skinnier tires cutting down to the pavement


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

DJ Contracting;753153 said:


> Do you know if the 16" wheels are 6 lug wheels because if that's the case I would look to trade someone for the 33's MTR's I have. I know about the wide tires floating/riding up on the snow and the taller skinnier tires cutting down to the pavement


Every Dakota wheel from 89-04 is 6 lug.

BFG AT's, Cooper Discoverer LT, Kumho Road Venture AT, and the Yokohama Geolander AT/S all are available in the 32x11.50.

Or you could dump the body lift and go back to a stock 31x10.50.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

festerw;753188 said:


> Every Dakota wheel from 89-04 is 6 lug.
> 
> BFG AT's, Cooper Discoverer LT, Kumho Road Venture AT, and the Yokohama Geolander AT/S all are available in the 32x11.50.
> 
> Or you could dump the body lift and go back to a stock 31x10.50.


Yeah I found those tires on-line however i would like to keep the money in our local economy (just my thing I like to do) and I deal with the local Firestone dealer here , that's where I have my Commercial account at, as far as the lift it I like the look.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You may want to give him a call, I know my local General Tire dealer can get basically whatever tire I want whether it's a General or not.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

festerw;753209 said:


> You may want to give him a call, I know my local General Tire dealer can get basically whatever tire I want whether it's a General or not.


Yeah I talked to then already the only thing they could get it 32 11.5 were MT's which I dont want MT's


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

31x10.5x15s would be the best bet, but selection of tires that are truck tires with the severe weather ratings are non existant almost.

Not only that the width of those is still wider then the 245/75/16. The wheels you are looking for are these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160315824872

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290296467888

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110351364013

After that, you want to find a tire that has the severe weather service markings IMO. All the newely designed tires get them if they meet the standard. The catch is find a Off Road/On Road Tire that has the markings instead of looking for Pure Off Road Tires or Winter Tires. You will be able to use them year round then. I also wanted something with a mileage warranty, and I also looked for Load E specific tires that meet this criteria, and my selection came down to the following choices:

Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armors Pro-Grade Load E 10 Ply Tires.

Obviously, not all those criteries are important to everyone...
Honorable Mentions:

General Grabber AT 2 meets all the above, but no mileage warranty.
Bridgestone Dueler AT Revos meet all the above, but not the Severe Winter Weather Ratings.
Firestone Destination AT meet all the above, but no Load E (Load C instead) and no Severe Winter Weather Ratings.
Cooper and Toyo also have similar issues as above.

Overall I've used all the tires above over the years. The Firestones are the best value IMO. The toyo and coopers are the cheapest, so you can afford to change them out quicker. The Dualer AT Revo is the best, and the Goodyear is the smartest.

If you buys them form Sears or the like, you get the 50k warranty and they pro-rate them for use. I only got 40k, so I got 20% of my entire purchase including Road Hazard, Mount, Balance, Valve Stem towards new tires from Sears. On top of that, I got a $25 Gift Card when I bought them last time, and this time as well. Overall you can't go wrong with this setup...

But thats just my thoughts on the search.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm a little surprised that you said you had rubbing. I have 33 Dakota AT's (Pep Boys) with maybe 2 turns on the bars and I don't rub much, if at all. It wouldn't rub just sitting there, but going around a corner with body roll I would occasionally hear a little rub. I just trimmed the inner edge of the bumper and now it never rubs.


----------

